# ≤Team Rocket≥



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

<big><big><big>*~:Team Rocket:~
*</big></big></big>








<span style="color:black"><span style="display:block;text-align:center"><big><big>*+Leaders+*</big></big>
_*Trikki
*Sean_

<span style="display:block;text-align:center"><big>*+Commanders+*</big>
_Crashman Note: He rules over all Snorlax'
Nikoking
Ricano4Life
Jojo_
<span style="display:block;text-align:center"><big>*+Grunts+*</big>
Piranha 
Suaure
John102
Cornman64
rroqer111

<span style="display:block;text-align:center"><big>*+Scientists+*</big>
MattyofAlbion
<big>*
+Games Needed+*</big>
Note: Need at least one of the following games
Mario Kart Wii (MKW)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (SSBB)
Pokemon D/P/Pt (PKMN/P/Pt)
The Conduit (TCON)
Animal Crossing: City Folk/ Let's go to the City (AC:CF/LGTTC)

<big>*≤MKW Tourney≥*</big></span>


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2009)

Wait, I thought you were in Team Galactic?...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Wait, I thought you were in Team Galactic?...


I quit *goes to edit signature.*


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 9, 2009)

Hullo Team Rocket, sort me out!


----------



## Brandon (Jul 9, 2009)

Too many teams. LOL I'm surprised I haven't seen Teams Aqua and Magma yet. :/

I'm gonna apply for Team Galactic, but I'm too lazy to send the pm : DDDD


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like Team Rocket wayyyyy more then Team galactic.  I'm going to let rock know I'll quit and I'm going to join Team Rocket. Hell, I'll make this the best group evah.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 9, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> Too many teams. LOL I'm surprised I haven't seen Teams Aqua and Magma yet. :/
> 
> I'm gonna apply for Team Galactic, but I'm too lazy to send the pm : DDDD


That's because Aqua and Magma fail. lol


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2009)

Want me to work on a cool sig?  Also, what are the game requirements?

EDIT: Good, I have all those games.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

can I join? : O


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 9, 2009)

Can I join?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 9, 2009)

Can I join? xD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 9, 2009)

make sure you ask what position you want.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 9, 2009)

I want to be Commander of Snorlaxs. I am the one who puts sleeping Snorlaxs in the roads to block unsuspecting trainers from using them.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7230051/1/#new][IMG]http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss209/averagesean/teamrocket.png[/IMG][/url]
```


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> I want to be Commander of Snorlaxs. I am the one who puts sleeping Snorlaxs in the roads to block unsuspecting trainers from using them.


Awesome.  I need to decide what Commander I am though.


----------



## Conor (Jul 9, 2009)

Can I join I'll be a Scientist


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

commander of psyducks xO


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Can I join I'll be a Scientist


Ah, another Team Galactic member quitting eh?  Welcome to the cooler side.  Those wimps look like they were drunk at a sci-fi convention and forgot to take their costumes off.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 9, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of that, check this out.







Soul Silver and Heart Gold Rockets.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic.  Where did you get the picture?  I could probably render them and use them in a signature for our group or a banner.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 9, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Epic.  Where did you get the picture?  I could probably render them and use them in a signature for our group or a banner.


Right here.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd wanna b a scientist plz


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 9, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> I'd wanna b a scientist plz


+Leaders+
*Trikki
*Sean

+Commanders+
Crashman Note: He rules over all Snorlax'
Nikoking
Ricano4Life

+Grunts+
Piranha 

+Scientists+
MattyofAlbion
Conor


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 9, 2009)

Can I be a Scientist?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol, Sean soon no one will be a grunt  .


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 9, 2009)

Sean got off, so it can't get edited until he gets back on tomorrow.
Don't be so fast to pick, Rocket was the biggest group, being in both Kanto and Johto.
I'm still thinking of more postitions.
Suggestions would be nice too.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Sean got off, so it can't get edited until he gets back on tomorrow.
> Don't be so fast to pick, Rocket was the biggest group, being in both Kanto and Johto.
> I'm still thinking of more postitions.
> Suggestions would be nice too.


Hm...  how about Grunts who prove to be helpful to the group could be promoted to Advanced Grunts and same with scientists being Advanced Scientists.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 9, 2009)

That works. I was thinking along the lines of like, the leader and grunts inside of the Viridian City Gym, the Rocket Game Corner, Silph Co, etc. as well.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 9, 2009)

Grunt Leaders can be called Rocket Executives, like they are in game.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry team galatic, but hopefully I'll be able to sign up for this group also *and keep up with it o.o* *signs*


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol, Eff Galactic. I'll join this one.

EDIT: Here's a crappy gradient signature I made. Lol.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very true. Im trying to decide which group to go to, i like team rocket because they are old skool.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 9, 2009)

Another pointless group that will reach 100 pages of posts in 3 days and then disband.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 9, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Another pointless group that will reach 100 pages of posts in 3 days and then disband.


But you're in Galactic~


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

That's why today I'm goin' to at least try and hold a mini-MKW Tourney.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> That's why today I'm goin' to at least try and hold a mini-MKW Tourney.


What time o.o


----------



## Suaure (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for letting me join!

Sadly, ill be away for the next 5 days,
so I wont be able to make any of the events.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. Probably at like 4:00 PM CST.


----------



## John102 (Jul 9, 2009)

Team Rocket=Awesomeness
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>Team Magma/Aqua=Horrible outfits
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>Team Galactic=Horrible Hair cuts
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Team Rocket=Awesomeness
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Damn straight.


----------



## John102 (Jul 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I wanna join btw.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 9, 2009)

I have come to a realization that I,-Aaron , will not affiliate myself with any group whatsoever.
I quit.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for taking my idea and turning it first gen.


----------



## Conor (Jul 9, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I have come to a realization that I,TravisTouchdown , will not affiliate myself with any group whatsoever.
> I quit.


This.
Sorry but you can count me out too.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Thanks for taking my idea and turning it first gen.


It wasn't even my idea in the first place I just made the thread. o:


----------



## Princess (Jul 9, 2009)

Add the conduit nao..


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Add the conduit nao..


Kfien.


----------



## Princess (Jul 9, 2009)

yayilusean


----------



## John102 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol, who's jphn102?

and also, why are there more commanders than grunts?


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

Can I join? The Majora league changed and I'm not in it anymore...


----------



## Nightray (Jul 9, 2009)

i wanna join Dx


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> lol, who's jphn102?
> 
> and also, why are there more commanders than grunts?


We've got only 3 commanders and it's staying like that. There will be more grunts.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 9, 2009)

Your song on the front page intrigued me to join, so can I?


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 9, 2009)

well since team galactic have gone Bust, can i join sean


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 9, 2009)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> well since team galactic have gone Bust, can i join sean


it hasnt gone busted yet


----------



## Caleb (Jul 9, 2009)

Ross_Svan said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its gone downhill and is practically over.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 9, 2009)

to be honest it has


----------



## Caleb (Jul 9, 2009)

If it was more active than i would have definitely stayed, but since rockman left it hit rock bottom.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 9, 2009)

to denounce the evils of truth and love, too extend my arm with a rubber white glove


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 9, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> If it was more active than i would have definitely stayed, _but since rockman left it hit rock bottom._


I C WHAT U DID THAR.

Anyway, Jason's in charge right?
He's the new owner now.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 9, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, i didnt even mean to do that. Im not smart enough to realize that.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 9, 2009)

ya but when Rockman left so did everyone else really


----------



## PaJami (Jul 9, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Sorry team galatic, but hopefully I'll be able to sign up for this group also *and keep up with it o.o* *signs*


So, can I sign up then?


----------



## Caleb (Jul 9, 2009)

Since neither groups are active i think i might make a Team Cipher.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 9, 2009)

can i join im willing to be a grunt, and im determined


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

Sean's not on people, so you'll have to ask him when he does get on


----------



## Nic (Jul 9, 2009)

This group fails same with Team Galactic.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> This group fails same with Team Galactic.


Very true. 
They shoulda been Team Cipher.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 9, 2009)

i sightly agree with you there hobo. i mean no one would ever commit to make a new group nnow since they know they would fail in 4 days like Galactic, no hard work in there at all. when it was going downhill Rock didnt try to help back up he just quit like a failer


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


booo Cipher sucks


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 9, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you make one if your ready for the responsibilty


----------



## Caleb (Jul 9, 2009)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because like all the groups it will fail, inactive members, it just doesnt work.


----------



## Conor (Jul 9, 2009)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> i sightly agree with you there hobo. i mean no one would ever commit to make a new group nnow since they know they would fail in 4 days like Galactic, no hard work in there at all. when it was going downhill Rock didnt try to help back up he just quit like a failer


If you agree why are joining them?
And Rock didn't just quit nor is he a failer.


----------



## Nic (Jul 9, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> rroqer111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


::cough:: Read his signature. ::cough::


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jul 9, 2009)

i just dont get why everyone left galactic if they are all now joining rocket wich is the same just older. why could of stayed with them and helped them back on there feet that is why im going to. im being the nice one and helping Galactic, and if anyone try's to give abuse about it well screw you, it just means your mean, disapionting and just stupid


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 9, 2009)

If you don't want to join, please don't complain about the group.
We're doing it for fun, regardless of weither it dies out later or not.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 9, 2009)

Double Posted.
ignore this.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.9.10*, you know nothing about me or my life.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

o: We're doing this for *censored.2.0*s and giggles and having fun! DAMMIT HAVE FUN!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay den.
EDIT: We're going to try and hold a MKW tourney tomorrow.


----------



## djman900 (Jul 9, 2009)

i might join


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wynaut?  I'd rather it be today because I'm pretty bored.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mebbe. BUt you would have to use the honor system. Because my TV is occupied.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 9, 2009)

We might have another kinds of things. If anyone has anything other than a wii.
some xbox stuff if anyone has it. or for other websites..
Like for the eggs, have a scavenger hunt or something.
just ideas.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 10, 2009)

*Johto Rocket Logo*







```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7230051/1/#new][IMG]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/jrocket-1.jpg[/IMG][/url]
```


----------



## Ricano (Jul 10, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> *Johto Rocket Logo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: O
its yellow!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 10, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> : O
> its yellow!


It's gold. lol

The new rockets in SS and HG have black suits, silver boots and gloves, and a gold logo.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 10, 2009)

Alright, Galactic wants to challenge us.  What people should we choose to use against them?


----------



## Ricano (Jul 10, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh from my phone, it looked bright yellow o_e

@Niko: challenge us to what?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 10, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, some races,brawls, or pokemon matches.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 10, 2009)

So, what are we doing? XDDD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 10, 2009)

No idea. I guess some sort of challenge against Galactic.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 10, 2009)

Still accepting members?


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

DID TEAM ROCKET DIEEE? D:
AND YEAH, YOU'RE ACCEPTED!! @GOAGLIEGAL


----------



## Ricano (Jul 11, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> DID TEAM ROCKET DIEEE? D:
> AND YEAH, YOU'RE ACCEPTED!! @GOAGLIEGAL


lol yea what happened?
this place did die :/


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't edit anything. Sean made the topic, so I don't have any control over it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 11, 2009)

What the fuh...


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> What the fuh...


YOU LOVE IT ;D


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2009)

Meeting tomorrow 0: And I added the bulletin, which will update every 1-2 days. Hopefully 0:


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 13, 2009)

TO ALL FORMER-TEAM GALACTIC MEMBERS!!!

CYRUS IS BACK!!!!

(Aka: RockmanEXE)


----------



## Ricano (Jul 13, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> TO ALL FORMER-TEAM GALACTIC MEMBERS!!!
> 
> CYRUS IS BACK!!!!
> 
> (Aka: RockmanEXE)


boo 
get outta here xD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, I will, but before I leave... 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Team Galactic are more modern that Team Rocket... lol</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 13, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Yes, I will, but before I leave...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Team Galactic are more modern that Team Rocket... lol</div>


And they suck.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 13, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Yes, I will, but before I leave...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Team Galactic are more modern that Team Rocket... lol</div>


yea cuz bowl cuts are very modern >.>
rofl


----------



## Robin (Jul 13, 2009)

Can I join?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, updated first page with the event.
People need to signup first.


----------

